# DS #XXXX: Final Fantasy IV (USA)



## T-hug (Jul 22, 2008)

^^ndsrelease-3450^^
*NOTE:* This is a public dump available on IRC in the *temp channels.  It has not been pre'd and may not appear on your _usual_ sites.
*THERE ARE NO ROM FILES ON GBATEMP - ANY LINKS/REQUESTS WILL RESULT IN AN INSTANT ACCOUNT BAN.*


----------



## dresteve3000 (Jul 22, 2008)

OMG let the playing begin!!!


----------



## Orc (Jul 22, 2008)

Brace for impact.
NO ROM REQUESTS


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jul 22, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> Brace for impact.
> NO ROM REQUESTS


*braces*
btw, why is this XXXX?


----------



## hova1 (Jul 22, 2008)

XXXX? why?


----------



## Destructobot (Jul 22, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> btw, why is this XXXX?


It's got 33% more porn than regular XXX porn.


----------



## Truliche (Jul 22, 2008)

Damn my usual rom site doesn't have it and googling for it only turns up the JAP version, well I guess it'll be up in a few hours.


----------



## Xcist (Jul 22, 2008)

=)

Oh hells yeah this is real.


----------



## Feels Good Man (Jul 22, 2008)

wooo. cant wait to play : D


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jul 22, 2008)

It's good.

Been playing it for like 20 minutes now.


----------



## hova1 (Jul 22, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> It's good.
> 
> Been playing it for like 20 minutes now.


on what card?


----------



## colourrevolt87 (Jul 22, 2008)

don't post too often, but have to help out my fellow gamers for one of my favorite games, check out my AIM profile.


aim - cato11087


----------



## Elfeckin (Jul 22, 2008)

OH JOY!!!


----------



## Szyslak (Jul 22, 2008)

Appears to work fine on CycloDS Evo 1.51 B1 creating a new save file.

Using the (J) save causes it to hang on black screens.  Someone please confirm.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jul 22, 2008)

hova1 said:
			
		

> Eternal Myst said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CycloDS


----------



## Awdofgum (Jul 22, 2008)

Finally...


Better Boxart:


----------



## Lumstar (Jul 22, 2008)

Google didn't find it, I think.

Not that I really want to turn off Chrono Trigger at the moment to look deeper.


----------



## Toutatis (Jul 22, 2008)

Languages : English, French, German, Italian, and Spanish.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jul 22, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> hova1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yay no MoD :]
or so far not

btw, is it just me, or is it getting realllllly crowded in here?


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jul 22, 2008)

theclaw said:
			
		

> Google didn't find it, I think.
> 
> Not that I really want to turn off Chrono Trigger at the moment to look deeper.


You just joined the IRC, and I gave it to you.

Are you blind?

> 93 User(s) are reading this topic (45 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)


----------



## Elfeckin (Jul 22, 2008)

BLARG!!! my gf wont stop playing civilization...says she has to get to a save point.../me waits even longer =^(


----------



## j5c077 (Jul 22, 2008)

ugh im not seeing it


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jul 22, 2008)

Nice. I've always wanted to play some more classic final fantasy games.


----------



## Szyslak (Jul 22, 2008)

Oooh, "Carnelian Signet" instead of "Bomb Ring".  The fan translation might have been a little off.


----------



## Elfeckin (Jul 22, 2008)

confirmed working on m3lite soft reset/ 4x /force / trim rom =^D


----------



## Novelsito (Jul 22, 2008)

doesnt work on my r4 ver 1.18


----------



## lcleong (Jul 22, 2008)

confirmed NOT working on R4 1.18


----------



## go185 (Jul 22, 2008)

I am getting the Moogles of Death screen!!!! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!





Kidding, game is running fine on the Acekard RPG with one of the older custom firmwares on it. (AKBBS 1.99)
It is reading it as a 512k EEPROM save type.


----------



## Toutatis (Jul 22, 2008)

Works great on M3 Simply (latest firmware)


----------



## JPH (Jul 22, 2008)

Ha, it's finally out...yoohoo?

I'll try it when it in a few minutes, though I'll probably be disappointed as usual.

BTW, Thug, fixed up the boxart


----------



## itsRANDELL (Jul 22, 2008)

Awww Damn. Ima try 1.17. What does it say when you boot it up?


----------



## Goli (Jul 22, 2008)

GRR SO HARD TO FIND!!


----------



## Xcist (Jul 22, 2008)

Huh? Working perfect on my R4 1.18!


----------



## Novelsito (Jul 22, 2008)

randell2468 said:
			
		

> Awww Damn. Ima try 1.17. What does it say when you boot it up?



white screen for me

gonna try 1.17


----------



## lcleong (Jul 22, 2008)

Xcist said:
			
		

> Huh? Working perfect on my R4 1.18!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



white screen when u has pressed the new game for R4 1.18


----------



## Rod (Jul 22, 2008)

Guess most R4 users are experiencing the same "white screen" error from the japanese release? Try downgrading the kernel to 1.13 or 1.14, when it didn't have auto-DLDI. I'm almost sure this _might _solve the problem.


----------



## Szyslak (Jul 22, 2008)

Works on R4 1.16.  

(J) save black screens on R4 as well.


----------



## Giangsta (Jul 22, 2008)

do you guys think the normal sites will have it within the hour?


----------



## Jundeezy (Jul 22, 2008)

Works for me. Using R4 1.18.


----------



## seren (Jul 22, 2008)

I doubt this is going to be released on many sites as this isn't a scene release.


----------



## sonic209 (Jul 22, 2008)

i have r4 1.18 and the game is working perfectly for me


----------



## Shinrin (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm just trying it out as i'm getting it in about 12 hours or so at gamestop.

190 users


----------



## Giangsta (Jul 22, 2008)

i wanna play it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So, all u guys got it off IRC or something?


----------



## sonic209 (Jul 22, 2008)

Giangsta said:
			
		

> i wanna play it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yup yup or gamefaqs


----------



## Harpuia (Jul 22, 2008)

Epic.


----------



## superkrm (Jul 22, 2008)

awwww cute little icon for the game


----------



## go185 (Jul 22, 2008)

Shinrin said:
			
		

> I'm just trying it out as i'm getting it in about 12 hours or so at gamestop.
> 
> 190 users



Those graphics look a little messed up.  It doesn't look the same as it does on my DS w/ AK RPG


----------



## Hachibei (Jul 22, 2008)

DS emulation on computers isn't perfect; that's what I think it is..correct me if I'm wrong, haha.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Jul 22, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> 199 User(s) are reading this topic (110 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)


Amazing =D


----------



## Feels Good Man (Jul 22, 2008)

Finally found a rs link : D


----------



## Seraph (Jul 22, 2008)

Using AKIO with soft reset enabled on AKRPG seems to give white screens, other than that it works.  Undub also works fine even though the English voices are pretty good anyway(of the ones I've heard).


----------



## Novelsito (Jul 22, 2008)

i guess im doomed
i have tried four differents firmwares, none of them works for me (R4)


----------



## PikaPika (Jul 22, 2008)

jester13 said:
			
		

> Finally found a rs link : D



Is it the xma release? If so, it's passworded.


----------



## thr33face (Jul 22, 2008)

So this didn't get a release number because someone other than one of the established groups dumped it?


----------



## Xcist (Jul 22, 2008)

lcleong said:
			
		

> Xcist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No white screen for me...

I'm trimmed it too...
R4 1.18


----------



## poplast (Jul 22, 2008)

all these people who say it doesnt work are doing it wrong.

r4 1.18


----------



## Diablo1123 (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm to lazy to search for it, wait for my regular rom site to have it


----------



## PikaPika (Jul 22, 2008)

Is it on Usenet yet?


----------



## Feels Good Man (Jul 22, 2008)

pikadude1006 said:
			
		

> jester13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope. ThetWunGai something one : D


----------



## edit_text (Jul 22, 2008)

Finally got it.

I was gonna share, but now i need an invite on efnet...  oh well

e_t


----------



## Oath (Jul 22, 2008)

Woot! Playing it right now and so far its beautiful. Only available on the IRC my ass


----------



## Rayder (Jul 22, 2008)

So I go on IRC to get the link to the game right?  Some dude is using my nick.....whoever that actually is is a lamer.  Not that I really care though, I got the link.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Geez...the link is VERY SLOW......


----------



## wilddenim (Jul 22, 2008)

210 reading this... is that a record!?

Anyway, thank you for this! Been up all night waiting for this. Then I go to bed - 15 minutes later this appears... 

You are watching me... ¬.¬


----------



## DbGt (Jul 22, 2008)

pikadude1006 said:
			
		

> jester13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




whats the password?


----------



## Rod (Jul 22, 2008)

Diablo1123 said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


212 now!


----------



## Diablo1123 (Jul 22, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> 213 User(s) are reading this topic (118 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)


----------



## sonic209 (Jul 22, 2008)

wilddenim said:
			
		

> 210 reading this... is that a record!?


nope


----------



## lcleong (Jul 22, 2008)

poplast said:
			
		

> all these people who say it doesnt work are doing it wrong.
> 
> r4 1.18



then, can u pls kindly teach us how to make it work?


----------



## Feels Good Man (Jul 22, 2008)

wilddenim said:
			
		

> 210 reading this... is that a record!?
> 
> Anyway, thank you for this! Been up all night waiting for this. Then I go to bed - 15 minutes later this appears...
> 
> You are watching me... ¬.¬



IIRC there were like 300+ when FFCC came out and no one knew how to fix the problem. lol


----------



## Skeezo (Jul 22, 2008)

> 226 User(s) are reading this topic (125 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)


----------



## Diablo1123 (Jul 22, 2008)

Anyone try it on a DSTT yet?


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> 94 Members: Diablo1123, jenngcia, donelwero, ninjaice15, Hachibei, lcleong, poplast, Szyslak, CJL18, rodimus1, Brocktree, Eternal Myst, cornaljoe, EvilShenanigans!, steveo581, DemonicChocobo, Xcist, Johnatton, bfoos, Elfeckin, thr33face, DbGt, Rod, squall23, m3rox, DrKupo, Shinster, johnnywalker, samred, Rayder, engruzii, deundead, Toutatis, astromantic, Celes cole, GameDragon, omatic, dancingmadx77, nigy, charliehorse, Zharktas, tranehigh, edit_text, Shinrin, Novelsito, Ryoku, Gaisuto, pikadude1006, ppfdee, go185, grubbymitts, zoharmodifier, seren, superkrm, joychung, Koh, ljtyk, wynnus, Torrio, Mass Debater, Rukuojin, golio514, beethy, lurker123, 23qwerty, Giangsta, Dodongo, tmtz, HarkenSlash, twede86, Gand, DigitalVampirex, mspooner, cycle, Rydia278, drabag, baramos, Destructobot, heyyouguys, rushpunk, jundeezy, theman69, Achilles, arcy, jinhua7, sinsang, spectral, ChivaJones, restlesssoul, sbm888, randell2468, jeffkong, Trizae, mightym


----------



## Xcist (Jul 22, 2008)

lcleong said:
			
		

> poplast said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Took it, trimmed it, and put it on my R4 dummy! =)


----------



## jenngcia (Jul 22, 2008)

Conflicting reports of R4 1.18...what gives?  Genuine and fake cards?


----------



## Brocktree (Jul 22, 2008)

Lol this is funny watching...people go crazy.


----------



## sonic209 (Jul 22, 2008)

Stop posting how many people there are on this thread WE CAN SEE ON THE BOTTOM


----------



## Ryoku (Jul 22, 2008)

Working for me as well. R4 1.18. No idea what's up with you other guys...

Also, mine isn't trimmed.


----------



## lcleong (Jul 22, 2008)

so, u trimmed it... >.


----------



## Heran Bago (Jul 22, 2008)

Props to ThetWunGai. Should have thrown together an NFO though!


----------



## poplast (Jul 22, 2008)

lcleong said:
			
		

> poplast said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dunno, it works for me and a friend. He is also using an r4 with 1.18. I stick with my assumption of UR DOING IT WRONG


----------



## Nottulys (Jul 22, 2008)

I've had this for about an hour and a half, and damn this board is flooded.  Working on Sakura 1.10


----------



## Xcist (Jul 22, 2008)

sonic209 said:
			
		

> Stop posting how many people there are on this thread WE CAN SEE ON THE BOTTOM



Aha hha! Oh but this is a fun thread anyway! Releases this big don't happen often! Just relax and let it EXPLODE!

My guess is a high of 600 users at once on this thread...


----------



## PikaPika (Jul 22, 2008)

DbGt said:
			
		

> pikadude1006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No idea, sorry.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Jul 22, 2008)

Xcist said:
			
		

> sonic209 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jul 22, 2008)

Batten down the hatches, a flood's comin'!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This would be a game to light up the switchboards, anyway, but with the drought we've had, it's especially hot.

Have fun, guys and gals!


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jul 22, 2008)

222 User(s) are reading this topic (124 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)


----------



## Nottulys (Jul 22, 2008)

Damn, mine said 222


----------



## Tragoedia181 (Jul 22, 2008)

cool i just downloaded it


----------



## Szyslak (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm uploading a save file (512KB R4, Cyclo format) in the hopes that someone can look into the differences between the (J) and the (U) created saves.

Funny thing is, I can load up a new game from a (J) save, and it works fine, but I can not load an existing (J) save slot.

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=2919

Slot 1: (J) created, new game+ (black screens)
Slot 2: (J) created, first game (black screens)
Slot 3: (U) created, earliest save point (*works fine*)

Hopefully someone much more clever than I can figure out the difference between the slots and create a fix.  Otherwise, puppies and orphans will get it.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Jul 22, 2008)

ojsinnerz said:
			
		

> 222 User(s) are reading this topic (124 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)


Quote whos there also


----------



## Rod (Jul 22, 2008)

Some people with R4 1.18 not working, and a lot saying it works... eh, don't know what to think.
Guess I'll be getting my SD card reader by tomorrow, then. Took me long enough to buy the little thing.


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Jul 22, 2008)

U know how it says this--
NOTE: This is a public dump available on IRC in the *temp channels. It has not been pre'd and may not appear on your usual sites. THERE ARE NO ROM FILES ON GBATEMP - ANY LINKS/REQUESTS WILL RESULT IN AN INSTANT ACCOUNT BAN.

it says that there is a public avalible on IRC in the temp chanels does that mean we can download it from there( i am not saying or asking links ) does that mean that ,, if yes then how do i get on the IRC and the temp chanel?

help needed pls and if this was agianst the rules i did not know...


----------



## Shinrin (Jul 22, 2008)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> I'm uploading a save file (512KB R4, Cyclo format) in the hopes that someone can look into the differences between the (J) and the (U) created saves.
> 
> Funny thing is, I can load up a new game from a (J) save, and it works fine, but I can not load an existing (J) save slot.
> 
> ...



This happens as data in both games are arranged diffrent, someone tried a FFVAJ save on FFVAU and the game was all funky, but playable.


----------



## Nottulys (Jul 22, 2008)

Some one was saying upgrade and then you'll have no problems, but then again I dont know what version the R4 is at, as I dont own one.  Good luck with your search, everyone, I'm off to go play.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Jul 22, 2008)

Still, anyone try with a DSTT yet?


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jul 22, 2008)

vishi said:
			
		

> U know how it says this--
> NOTE: This is a public dump available on IRC in the *temp channels. It has not been pre'd and may not appear on your usual sites. THERE ARE NO ROM FILES ON GBATEMP - ANY LINKS/REQUESTS WILL RESULT IN AN INSTANT ACCOUNT BAN.
> 
> it says that there is a public avalible on IRC in the temp chanels does that mean we can download it from there( i am not saying or asking links ) does that mean that ,, if yes then how do i get on the IRC and the temp chanel?
> ...


yes


----------



## sonic209 (Jul 22, 2008)

vishi said:
			
		

> U know how it says this--
> NOTE: This is a public dump available on IRC in the *temp channels. It has not been pre'd and may not appear on your usual sites. THERE ARE NO ROM FILES ON GBATEMP - ANY LINKS/REQUESTS WILL RESULT IN AN INSTANT ACCOUNT BAN.
> 
> it says that there is a public avalible on IRC in the temp chanels does that mean we can download it from there( i am not saying or asking links ) does that mean that ,, if yes then how do i get on the IRC and the temp chanel?
> ...


just go to GameFaqs


----------



## Alerek (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm not sure this thread is popular enough right now.

Hurray for the remake of one of my favorite stories. Kain's voice actor better rock.


----------



## lcleong (Jul 22, 2008)

and WTF!! R4 1.18 user must trimmed the roms then only can be played..


----------



## heyyouguys (Jul 22, 2008)

Works with my SCDS1 latest firmware (nonSDHC).


----------



## Feels Good Man (Jul 22, 2008)

Diablo1123 said:
			
		

> Still, anyone try with a DSTT yet?



in about a minute or so


----------



## Xcist (Jul 22, 2008)

lcleong said:
			
		

> and WTF!! R4 1.18 user must trimmed the roms then only can be played..



Actually I don't think so! I just happen to trim mine, and it still worked. =P

I think others have got it working without a trim.


----------



## hova1 (Jul 22, 2008)

i have the newest M3 Simply firmware and the game works just fine. R4 firmware 1.18 is the same so there shouldn't be any problems.


----------



## sonic209 (Jul 22, 2008)

Xcist said:
			
		

> lcleong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


like me


----------



## Lumstar (Jul 22, 2008)

Working on Supercard CF.

Best part is, this game has an improved engine. The menu loads much faster than FF3 DS.


----------



## Feels Good Man (Jul 22, 2008)

Works DSTT 1.13


----------



## Giangsta (Jul 22, 2008)

just tested on DSTT and battled the floating eyes, i crit that MOFO!!

Skipped some scenes...seems ok


----------



## Arsic (Jul 22, 2008)

For R4 people who don't have it working, are you running the menu fix? Seems to work for me. Might be a model specific thing though.


----------



## edit_text (Jul 22, 2008)

This is hands down the most visually impressive game I have played on the DS yet.

e_t


----------



## Scorpin200 (Jul 22, 2008)

I just beat it


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Jul 22, 2008)

yay i got the link of the IRC and shared it with others on the IRC lol

go there they are realy helpfull
and if u cant find irc type on google "IRC gbatemp" and the 1st link should take u there but u will have to download the client which u can get from the guide on the page from the link then just ask someone and they might jst be helpfull


----------



## Diablo1123 (Jul 22, 2008)

Scorpin200 said:
			
		

> I just beat it
> in 2 hours?
> QUOTE> 228 User(s) are reading this topic (130 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 97 Members: Xcist, poplast, Eternal Myst, Skeezo, edit_text, morcar, Seraph, steveo581, archanglion, dark_warrior, Shinrin, Benandanti, seren, Puxel, heyyouguys, Truliche, Tenkaichi, popopola, xXxShot, BKZ, PuyoDead, Scorpin200, DespizingU, Sick Wario, Celes cole, Giangsta, Szyslak, cory1492, Serabii, Dirtie, ninjaice15, Arsic, wifi1, jester13, pika3000, kiroshi, soybean84, mphil145, Toutatis, astromantic, thr33face, lafleche, DemonicChocobo, mightymage, Dodongo, dresteve3000, bertalizer, Gaisuto, Diablo1123, Elfeckin, Naouak, KirbyPink, nico402, sbm888, GameDragon, EvilShenanigans!, h4r, Zabu, nephdj, FlameTakuya, MR_COW, Evilkoko, Johnatton, jim327, moogle87, superkrm, HeatMan Advance, eureka, ksponge, bundax, RayJT9, deundead, Rod, wynnus, TehLink, Nottulys, Rukuojin, phoood, Diffusion, tetsuya, Bridgy84, randell2468, tranehigh, Alerek, mike78x, pikkoro, Ryoku, Colin, mp5, Novelsito, wilddenim, squall23, Brocktree, rushpunk, Uncrackable, ahmose, mrchew


----------



## lcleong (Jul 22, 2008)

the real official dump already out.. so this is wasting time

^^


----------



## Truliche (Jul 22, 2008)

Working just fine on R4 v1.18 trimmed, so for those people "confirming" it doesn't work on R4, check your facts first.


----------



## Rayder (Jul 22, 2008)

sonic209 said:
			
		

> Xcist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Official, unofficial.....bleh.....as long as we have it.


----------



## henkje.doc (Jul 22, 2008)

Works great on M3 Perfect CF with GameManager 36a with English V35 firmware 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



settings: Safe-mode + Force R/W no trim

Works great on M3 Simply with 1.14 firmware

(edit: was gamemanager 36a)


----------



## Curley5959 (Jul 22, 2008)

Cant find this anywhere.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So R4 people have to trim it before it works....??


----------



## squall23 (Jul 22, 2008)

Anybody undubbed this yet?  If so, what did you do?  Did you just replace the "voice" folder?


----------



## eureka (Jul 22, 2008)

R4
No needs to trim.
I didn't trim and it's works fine on R4 1.18 .


----------



## Novelsito (Jul 22, 2008)

i was one of the guys getting the white screen with r4
i redownloaded the game, reboot the pc, now works fine, what a great game

pd : to the guy who said that the battles are slow : you can enter the menu with the Y and select the battle speed


----------



## Seraph (Jul 22, 2008)

squall23 said:
			
		

> Anybody undubbed this yet?  If so, what did you do?  Did you just replace the "voice" folder?
> QUOTE(Seraph @ Jul 21 2008, 10:32 PM) Undub also works fine even though the English voices are pretty good anyway(of the ones I've heard).


Just replacing the voice folder should work, although I replaced the sound one also just for the hell of it...I also left out those "edit" ones in the voice folder...works with it and without it...anyone mind telling me what they are for?


----------



## xshinox (Jul 22, 2008)

Truliche said:
			
		

> Working just fine on R4 v1.18 trimmed, so for those people "confirming" it doesn't work on R4, check your facts first.


same here. trimmed and 1.18. works flawlessly.


----------



## kagelump (Jul 22, 2008)

its also been on that place that no ones supposed to talk about for about 7.3 hours now

anyways, question
a. Why is it XXXX (i've read thru all 8 pages, still no satisfactory answer)
b. is there any downside to it not being a scene dump?


----------



## DespizingU (Jul 22, 2008)

kagelump said:
			
		

> b. is there any downside to it not being a scene dump?



None that I can see. I'm sure it's just like the release of God of War:CoO. It was first released by a user created rip(not an actual group), quite a bit sooner than the actual pre'd scene release. And there wasn't any difference between the two. Some people are just really particular and _must_ have the scene release. Fortunately I'm not one of those people. This release and game are excellent.


----------



## Draxi (Jul 22, 2008)

uhh finally FF IV has come lets celebrate!


----------



## Knolli (Jul 22, 2008)

Toutatis said:
			
		

> Languages : English, French, German, Italian, and Spanish.



not.


----------



## BlueStar (Jul 22, 2008)

Hmm, going to hold off this one until I've finished FFTA2.  After putting 40 hours into it it would be a waste of time to ditch it to start on this one.


----------



## Serabii (Jul 22, 2008)

I just got FFIV and tested it on my R4 without trimming it.. it played flawlessly without hiccups

btw my R4 is 1.18


----------



## thedicemaster (Jul 22, 2008)

Knolli said:
			
		

> Toutatis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i heard someone mention the language setting is based on your system language.


----------



## Knolli (Jul 22, 2008)

thedicemaster said:
			
		

> Knolli said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My DS is set on german, but the game is in english.
Because the ROM is Multi3 (i think it's English, French and Spanish), that's no surprise ;-)


----------



## Zerrix (Jul 22, 2008)

Let me guess... It doesn't works on R4DS, right?
If not, correct me plz


----------



## Serabii (Jul 22, 2008)

Zerrix said:
			
		

> Let me guess... It doesn't works on R4DS, right?
> If not, correct me plz


they said that a trimmed rom will work but I tried not trimming it and it works for me (ver 1.18)


----------



## TripDyke (Jul 22, 2008)

Trimmed rom works fine on the latest M3/G6 firmware.


----------



## mlink (Jul 22, 2008)

anyone got it to work on G6 Flash? Mine just gives off a white screen


----------



## Sick Wario (Jul 22, 2008)

wait. why is this thread still open?
there is a proper


----------



## Jesterace (Jul 22, 2008)

mlink said:
			
		

> anyone got it to work on G6 Flash? Mine just gives off a white screen



I used safe mode + trim rom and it works for me. Although it froze on my when I went to talk to Kain after he told me to go get some rest. Didn't talk to him when I started again now it seems to work fine!


----------



## DeMoN (Jul 23, 2008)

I think I downloaded this version.  What exactly the difference between it and the other?  
No satisfactory answer so far...


----------



## Szyslak (Jul 23, 2008)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> I think I downloaded this version.  What exactly the difference between it and the other?
> No satisfactory answer so far...


CRC32 is the same for both nds files.  The official release was just renamed and packed up with the box art, nfo, etc.


----------



## Zerrix (Sep 20, 2008)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> tinymonkeyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




BEST Post ever xD
I laughed out my nuts!


----------



## arrival (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 can anyone help. I have a problem running this game on my SC CF. The screen always seems to "freeze" for a little while  when I switch between rooms and after battles. I have the original game at home and in comparison with that the "loading times" are much much longer on my Supercard


----------



## arrival (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 can anyone help. I have a problem running this game on my SC CF. The screen always seems to "freeze" for a little while  when I switch between rooms and after battles. I have the original game at home and in comparison with that the "loading times" are much much longer on my Supercard


----------



## arrival (Nov 24, 2008)

please


----------



## UltraMagnus (Nov 27, 2008)

you would be best to start a new topic in nds games section or in your flashcard section, new posts do not bump up releases on the forum by default


----------



## iPikachu (Nov 27, 2008)

arrival said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



funneh funneh. triple posting. that second one's a copy and paste lol
dun double nor triple post.
btw, what differance is there.


----------

